
Coronavirus Funding for Your Startup - BenAmesy
https://corl.io/
======
LordOfWolves
I'd like to know what percentage of revenues they request in practice
(according to their press page [1], it is between 1-10%).

If you are located within the U.S., is the primary benefit of utilizing Corl
over the US' SBA the fact that payback is via revenue-sharing versus interest
on debt (the size of the loan)?

[1]: [https://corl.io/press](https://corl.io/press)

~~~
verdverm
I'd love to see them stop posting this hucksters move every day

Obvious they are trying to take advantage of a crisis

